# Solved: No sound when browsing



## Atomic-Donut (Nov 15, 2009)

Problem: When i play any video online, (youtube, megavideo, etc) it will play the video perfectly like normal but there will be no sound playing.

Tried: I have tried many things, using a "Tweak tool" of some sort, uninstalling, then reinstalling adobe flash player, (V.10). I have tried some things where i had to go to "Run" and type something then change names of some sort in a large list, (Suggestions from other sites). I have downloaded media mixer programs that were "said" to fix it but did not.

And I just don't know how to fix the problem.


----------



## dhacker809 (Nov 15, 2009)

Have You Check If You Have The Driver Of The Sound???
Maybe That The Problem....


----------



## Atomic-Donut (Nov 15, 2009)

How do I do that?


----------



## dhacker809 (Nov 15, 2009)

I Will Tell You Later Because Now I'm Going To School.


----------



## Atomic-Donut (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello are you there?


----------



## dhacker809 (Nov 15, 2009)

Go To Start, Then Control Panel, Click on Hardware And Sound, Then On Device Manager, And a Window Will Open, Then Look On Sound, Video, And Game Controller. Click One The Little + And You Will See If You Have Install The Drivers.

Any More Questions Feel Free To Ask Me...


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/...sound-wavemapper-trick/all-comments/#comments

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/...ed-flash-video-no-sound-in-external-websites/

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/...d-applications-no-sound-and-audio-in-windows/

Hope this helps.


----------



## Atomic-Donut (Nov 15, 2009)

Well is showed my drivers are all there and phantom i have tried those b4 and they don't work either.
Crap I really need it to work again.
i mean i can listen to sound, music from my media player and games on my pc but anything from a browser does not work.


----------



## Atomic-Donut (Nov 15, 2009)

YES, i was tampering and i got it to work.
I went to Control Panel/Sounds and Audio Devices
It said there was so sound in volume tab.
So i went to audio and noticed it said modem#0, so i changed it to RealTekAC97 Audio, another selection in the list clicked apply and it started working im so relieved.


----------

